# Sgt_Maul / Ninja_Warrior / Richard Bibby



## GS 281 (Sep 5, 2018)

Okay, so does anyone here remember @Sgt_maul? How about @Ninja_Warrior? If so, then you will probably get a kick out of this.

Before I begin, I want to say my main contribution to this was only writing it up. The people who did the MASSIVE, MASSIVE, MASSIVE research on this were @varvarstvo, @Ride, @JSGOTI and @CasualSeppuku. This was all them, especially @varvarstvo.

*Backstory*
If you ask most users who had been around for a while what they remember about @Sgt_maul or @Ninja_Warrior, its most likely they will say they remember them having trouble with the truth. @Sgt_maul would tell people she was a 15 year old world class gymnast from Russia with some rare genetic disease that she got from doing drugs and @Ninja_Warrior would say she was a 17 year old involved in the housing industry, but that she was also in college and in a medical doctorate program. They both came to KF about the same time, @Ninja_Warrior on July 24, 2016 and @Sgt_maul opened their profile on December 5, 2014, but began actual activity July 10, 2016. They were unusual because they both came over from a website called 7cups. No rhyme or reason for them to appear here, and they both claimed to not know one another. Well, there was an incident where @Sgt_maul accused @Ninja_Warrior of using her to get gross pix because on top of both being teenage girls and coming to KF at about the same time from the same place, they were both lesbians. Total coincidence. Well in response, and because @Sgt_maul claimed to be 15 (and was a general headache), @Sgt_maul was banned and subsequently went off to discord hell. @Ninja_Warrior stuck around for a while longer, eventually leaving when their bullshit just didn't add up, even to the most naive among us.

For most people, this is where their knowledge of @Sgt_maul and @Ninja_Warrior ends, but this is only the beginning.

*Discord*
Upon being banned, @Sgt_maul went off to discord, namely to hang out with @Ronald Raygun, @Lasoona, and other people who were rapidly becoming anti-Kiwi. Ironically, when KF shut down in January of 2017, their discord was the one that people flocked to. @Sgt_maul at that point was an admin because she understood how to make discord bots, so she held a position of power there. When KF came back online, a number of users remained in the discord server because people typically will just idle in most servers. Some users remained. One user, @varvarstvo, developed a pretty strong friendship with @Sgt_maul. As a footnote, @varvarstvo was subsequently banned as part of the @Techpriest FBI stuff, but was eventually allowed back in. Anyways, @varvarstvo and a few current and former KF users would talk daily. 

Things started adding up kinda weird with @Sgt_maul at one point, it was clear that she wasn't just an edgy teenager with an active fantasy. Parts of her life sounded like they came straight from movies or books. Some details sounded like they were lifted from the movie "Orphan" other times, the location where she lived appeared to be an entirely different country (she claimed to live in North Carolina, but web addresses and an IP sniffer showed her living in Canada, and it wasn't a VPN). She also claimed to have a disease that would make being a gymnast hard, but claimed no effects. Also, the disease was genetic, but she claimed it was brought on by drug use. She would also claim to be a DJ, and this was eventually what did her in.

*Getting Sloppy*
@Sgt_maul began getting sloppy with their activity. She began using different avatars, and they were of different children. This is where the lying took a creepy turn. Interested in who @Sgt_maul must really be if they are using different kid pics, lying about details of their life and just nothing adding up, @varvarstvo decided to do some detective work. What she uncovered was eye-opening to say the least.





_The picture she would show users on Kiwi Farms_



_The picture she began using on social media about a 6-9 months ago
_


Spoiler: Alternate IDs



Heather Davis; Liliana Fiesterland; Evangeline Roberts; Persy Persynification; Praskovya/ Прасковья; Gopnitsa/ Гопница; GopnitsaRhi; Gopnitsa Syn; GymnastRhi; TigerGymnast; Darling; Lilith Riley; ChillORiley; DarkHorrorShow; DJane Jaimie; Jaimie Syn; Captain Pirate/ CptPirate; LilithBathory; ViralInfection 

Emails
piratecptn53@gmail.com; rileythegirl@inbox.com; horrorshow@hackermail.com

Possible/probable socks 
Lydishere; Lyd22; Marsha Syn; Wendy Ayase; NekoSorbet; IMyself22; IMyself225; ItsJustLauren



The girl in the avatars that @Sgt_maul had been using online were discovered through a reverse image search. The girl was actually a 12 year old child from Toronto. Further probing of their DJ and Twitch accounts uncovered that @Sgt_maul was using several of this young girl's photos and that they weren't being posted by the girl, they were being posted by the girl's mother and family. @Sgt_maul had advertised her Second Life and upon its discovery, even creepier shit was found. 

@Sgt_maul's Second Life turned out to be an account for underage erotic role play. Someone tailing the account caught it in rooms where there was artistic CP on walls. At this point, things began to fall apart completely. Further examination of accounts showed that the Second Life account had been open since the early 00's. It was becoming more definitive that @Sgt_maul was someone much older and who had bad intentions. 

At one point things got a bit weird because @Sgt_maul dropped a pic on Discord showing the child holding up a sign saying who they were. Things began to come into focus a bit later, when the person claiming to be @Sgt_maul went on a livestream as a DJ uncle of Maul. Screengrabs were taken of the uncle, and bizarre enough, the guy was in fact the uncle of the girl in the photos. Through further investigation, it was discovered that the DJ accounts of Maul's had a habit of getting in disagreements with other users and there was a long line of accusations of being a pedophile. The only conclusion to draw at that point was that @Sgt_maul had been posing as a teenage girl for years, and that the pictures used while doing so were of their young niece.

*Then Who Was Maul?*
So, if @Sgt_maul wasn't a 15 year old gymnast DJ lesbian with a genetic disorder, then who was she? @Sgt_maul is actually Rich Bibby, a "broadcaster" for Sirius/XM from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada, or at least they were before they got doxed and the family of the young girl he was using the pix of were notified. Bibby shows a lot of the same interests that @Sgt_maul did, and seems to be a loser who is into club/dance music. Clearly, he is also interested in children as well. One of the profiles that Bibby used on instagram to follow the young girl whose pix were used by @Sgt_maul was newvegasx, which is the same name as the gmail account used for maul's account here. Below, you will also see that he uses the name Andrew Xavier as well. His real name was found by his family referring to him as Rich and his parent's last name being Bibby.




_The real face of the man pretending to be two children on Kiwi Farms._




_The child that he was posing as (note the newvegasx - Andrew Xavier)_




_Bibby's fake Instagram_




_A post on Bibby's Facebook discussing moving to Ottawa._




_Family on Facebook referring to him as "Rich"._

*And Ninja_Warrior?*
IP's had been grabbed of @Ninja_Warrior in the past, but in her most recent visit to KF about 6 weeks ago, her IP was showing as coming from Ottawa. Considering the behavior of the @Ninja_Warrior and @Sgt_maul accounts, that both came from the same board that no one had ever heard of 2 weeks apart, that the users reported having intimate interactions and they are from the same damn city, it is reasonable to conclude that these accounts were being used by the same person.





_Image used by @Ninja_Warrior_

*So now what?*
Someone who is close to the situation has said that they contacted the parents of the young girl. The activities of the parent's social media accounts since that point hint that this actually happened and there is no apparent reason that this person would say they did so, but did not. The parents are no longer posting pictures of the girl and have gone quite silent. This person also said that the Canadian authorities were contacted by the parents and that his digital equipment has been surrendered. Since then, there has been some activity on a Second Life profile used by Bibby; however, it is unclear if it is Bibby or Canadian authorities using the account. All other accounts have ceased activity. Bibby's discord account has been deleted. The discord server @Sgt_maul used, the one that actually had roots as the one that we used when KF went down, it has been closed. 

There is still investigation going on related to Bibby and his activities online; however, to be transparent and not keep people in the dark related to this, this post was made to inform staff, especially @Null about this as it involves a former user with 2 accounts who was tied to a part of our history as an admin of the discord channel we used when we were in hibernation and who subsequently used the channel as part of child bait. 

There is a bunch of other stuff and links, but this is pretty much the long and the short of it. I can gather that stuff together if anyone wants it, but its basically shitty digital music and a boring FB and the links to the parents of this girl, but frankly i dont like looking at this kids pix, its creepy.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

moved to supporters so others can read this fucked up piece of kf history and maybe shed additional light. removed mod comments below op.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 4, 2019)

I remember ninjawarrior claiming to own a flipping company, or something like that at 19 years old.


----------



## Done (Feb 4, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> This person also said that the Canadian authorities were contacted by the parents and that his digital equipment has been surrendered. Since then, there has been some activity on a Second Life profile used by Bibby; however, it is unclear if it is Bibby or Canadian authorities using the account. All other accounts have ceased activity. Bibby's discord account has been deleted. The discord server @Sgt_maul used, the one that actually had roots as the one that we used when KF went down, it has been closed.


Has he been arrested? This paragraph above suggests that he was.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

neural said:


> Has he been arrested? This paragraph above suggests that he was.


unclear. canada's record system is pretty lockdown.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Upon being banned, @Sgt_maul went off to discord, namely to hang out with @Ronald Raygun, @Lasoona, and other people who were rapidly becoming anti-Kiwi. Ironically, when KF shut down in January of 2017, their discord was the one that people flocked to.



I knew there was something fucked up about that Discord and fairly quickly vamoosed.  Just the fact people I never even heard of were running it was enough.

Amazing the fucked up shit that goes on that is only apparent if you get into Discord bullshit.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 4, 2019)

lol why not move it to general discussion?


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> lol why not move it to general discussion?


okay


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't think I can say anything after reading this other than "Holy Shit"


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2019)

Why not feature it?  This is some top shelf fuckupery.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Why not feature it?  This is some top shelf fuckupery.


okay


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 4, 2019)

TIL @yawning sneasel is easily manipulated.


----------



## Tetra (Feb 4, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> as it involves a former user with 2 accounts who was tied to a part of our history as an admin of the discord channel we used when we were in hibernation and who subsequently used the channel as part of child bait.



When I first read discord I had a feeling where this was going

God damnit


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 4, 2019)

Dammit, this does not reflect well on us. My question is why though? Did he think we were like the chanboards? Why did he come here specifically?


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 4, 2019)

everyone me and @Cricket bullycide off the site turns out to be a pedo.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cake Farts said:


> Dammit, this does not reflect well on us.



Yes it does, any other internet community would have made him a mod.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 4, 2019)

entropyseekswork said:


> everyone me and @Cricket bullycide off the site turns out to be a pedo.


In light of this info I suggest we bully everyone harder just in case


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 4, 2019)

@Julius Evola lol how retarded do you feel?


----------



## The Man With No Name (Feb 4, 2019)

Man on website for laughing at tards and weirdos turns out to be tarded weirdo. A tale as old as time.


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Feb 4, 2019)

One of the few times you hope someone's dox is they're autistic tranny furries living on welfare.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2019)

entropyseekswork said:


> @Julius Evola lol how exceptional do you feel?



What did that dude have to do with this shit?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Feb 4, 2019)

I completely forgot this person existed. I thought the name sounded familiar but didn't realize it was the person helping to run our safehouse when vordrak kicked our asses
the anti-kiwis hang out with pedos
holy shit



A Name But Backwards said:


> TIL @yawning sneasel is easily manipulated.


this is why we shouldn't have pokemon as moderators


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't understand how @Ninja_Warrior hung around as long as they did. They came here while I took a break from KF in late 2016, and when I came back, they had sorta wrapped up their heavy posting. I saw them around a bit in early 2017, and everything was a clear flat-out lie. One night @hood LOLCOW and I were in chat talking about a halal that happened, and @Ninja_Warrior started in about how the person we were talking about was kicked out of their house and homeless. We asked for proof, because content is ultimately all that matters, but the tard just kept saying YOU GO FIND IT. Eventually, it all turned out to be a lie, we knew it was to begin with, but either way, I just didn't understand why people bought their bullshit.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 4, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> I don't understand how @Ninja_Warrior hung around as long as they did. They came here while I took a break from KF in late 2016, and when I came back, they had sorta wrapped up their heavy posting. I saw them around a bit in early 2017, and everything was a clear flat-out lie. One night @hood LOLCOW and I were in chat talking about a halal that happened, and @Ninja_Warrior started in about how the person we were talking about was kicked out of their house and homeless. We asked for proof, because content is ultimately all that matters, but the tard just kept saying YOU GO FIND IT. Eventually, it all turned out to be a lie, we knew it was to begin with, but either way, I just didn't understand why people bought their bullshit.


Tbf none of anything NW ever said made any sense. There was literally nothing for him to gain from his lies which makes it all even weirder


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> What did that dude have to do with this shit?


I’m guessing they bullied him.


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Tbf none of anything NW ever said made any sense.


Yeah, nothing NW said made any sense.
iirc there was a time NW hopped into the tail end of a drunk movie night to tell everyone she (or "he" I guess) had some sort of disorder that involved having vivid nightmares every single night so he had to smoke a shit ton of weed every day to prevent it. Then he declined to elaborate on anything when questioned, saying it was non of our business. Always came across as an attention whore to me.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 4, 2019)

dannyfrickenp said:


> Yeah, nothing NW said made any sense.
> iirc there was a time NW hopped into the tail end of a drunk movie night to tell everyone she (or "he" I guess) had some sort of disorder that involved having vivid nightmares every single night so he had to smoke a shit ton of weed every day to prevent it. Then he declined to elaborate on anything when questioned, saying it was non of our business. Always came across as an attention whore to me.


They use to hang out in drunken movie night constantly, even when it wasn't "on" and we just had reruns of mmx or whatever. Always in the chat, always.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 4, 2019)

Godspeed to everyone involved with finding out who this sick fuck is.  Holy shit.


----------



## XE 600 (Feb 4, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> artistic CP


How the fuck can CP be artistic?

Seriously though, when I begun to read the OP I just thought this would be some autist pretending to be a woman online for whatever reason. I didn't expect the horrifying turn of events.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice User said:


> How the fuck can CP be artistic?
> 
> Seriously though, when I begun to read the OP I just thought this would be some autist pretending to be a woman online for whatever reason. I didn't expect the horrifying turn of events.


I think by "artistic" Sneasel means that it was drawn stuff instead of actual kids.  Stuff like Shadman, I'd assume.  If it was irl cp then it would have been taken down by Second Life pretty quick, I'd imagine.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 4, 2019)

@Marvin didn’t you go to a MAGfest with Ninja at one time? Or did she make that up if she was going or not

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/magfest-meet-up.26633/


----------



## Marvin (Feb 4, 2019)

Hortator said:


> @Marvin didn’t you go to a MAGfest with Ninja at one time? Or did she make that up if she was going or not
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/magfest-meet-up.26633/


Never met up. I probably forgot about it before making more concrete plans.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Feb 4, 2019)

What the unholy lordy loo? That's prime halal right there, yikes! Kudos to all our Kiwi reporters for tracking this creep down.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 4, 2019)

random posts from both accounts


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 4, 2019)

lol i remember calling NW a pedophile for hoarding sgt maul pics


----------



## Doctor Stan (Feb 4, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I don't think I can say anything after reading this other than "Holy Shit"


I think Yikes is applicable too here. Fucking yikes. Really interesting OP, concerning, hope the girls families keep creeps away from them


----------



## Owen Grady (Feb 4, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> They use to hang out in drunken movie night constantly, even when it wasn't "on" and we just had reruns of mmx or whatever. Always in the chat, always.



Yep. I remember talking with @Ninja_Warrior on one of those nights when it was just a few of us in the chat room. They claimed they were a college-aged half-black/half-Native American (or maybe half-Asian, I can’t remember exactly) bisexual woman named Mei who presumably lived with their girlfriend while in an apartment and working on their degree.

At the time I didn’t bother to question it since I hadn’t known about any other conflicting claims they made. But looking back it sounds like a headmate from some special snowflake’s Tumblr account.


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't understand what this guy was trying to accomplish here. Attention whoring? Catfishing?


----------



## Keystone (Feb 4, 2019)

Red Dragon said:


> I don't understand what this guy was trying to accomplish here. Attention whoring? Catfishing?


You have to understand with turbo autists and sick pedo fucks like this guy that there isn't always an end goal or task they're trying to accomplish; they just _do. _Trying to understand it with a functional mind is fruitless.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2019)

Keystone said:


> You have to understand with turbo autists and sick pedo fucks like this guy that there isn't always an end goal or task they're trying to accomplish; they just _do. _Trying to understand it with a functional mind is fruitless.



Of all the places you could possibly pick to do whatever the fuck he was doing, why pick a place that doxes pedos for fun?


----------



## Keystone (Feb 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Of all the places you could possibly pick to do whatever the fuck he was doing, why pick a place that doxes pedos for fun?


Probably thought it wouldn't happen to him; he'd be the exception. I mean he is a dumb enough faggot to truly think that.


----------



## Doctor Stan (Feb 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Of all the places you could possibly pick to do whatever the fuck he was doing, why pick a place that doxes pedos for fun?


Yeah, that doesn't seem like a good idea, I mean the safe bet IMO here is to give vague details about life around here, because you'll get doxxed for the meme


Keystone said:


> Probably thought it wouldn't happen to him; he'd be the exception. I mean he is a dumb enough faggot to truly think that.


He's certainly exceptional, not in the way he was thinking though


----------



## Colloid (Feb 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Of all the places you could possibly pick to do whatever the fuck he was doing, why pick a place that doxes pedos for fun?


He even took it a step further spinning these ridiculous lies about how he's a snowflake lesbian, self-made house flipper with a crippling disease at 15/19. At that point he might as well have an avatar that just says, "Dox me faggot".


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 5, 2019)

What a twist... And a disgusting one at that.

This dude however came up with some somewhat interesting yet oddly specific backgrounds for both, whereas Ninja Warrior was a bisexual girl of Chinese and Indian descent who resented her Indian relatives and everything to do with India, while Sgt Maul was a Russian girl adopted into an American family who would constantly talk about how abusive her biological parents were, and interestingly enough having a fascination with Israel.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Feb 5, 2019)

So maul was a creepy pedo the whole time. That explains a lot


----------



## El Porko Fako (Feb 5, 2019)

Are there any articles or documents that go into more detail about Rich being fired from Sirius/XM? Did some digging on my own but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

El Porko Fako said:


> Are there any articles or documents that go into more detail about Rich being fired from Sirius/XM? Did some digging on my own but I couldn't find anything.


That wasn't probed. I tried looking for info linked to his real name, DJ Jamie and Andrew Xavier. Nothin.


----------



## Done (Feb 5, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Tbf none of anything NW ever said made any sense. There was literally nothing for him to gain from his lies which makes it all even weirder


Insane people tend to also be compulsive liars, some people just lie for the heck of it.



AnOminous said:


> Of all the places you could possibly pick to do whatever the fuck he was doing, why pick a place that doxes pedos for fun?


I wasn't here during that time, but I am guessing that it's for the same reason @Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold came in here, which is pedoshielding.


----------



## Ghostse (Feb 5, 2019)

Red Dragon said:


> I don't understand what this guy was trying to accomplish here. Attention whoring? Catfishing?



Step 1: Create two accounts that are at odds with each other, inflitrate the KF elite and post pictures of the daughter of family friends pretending to be her.
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Go to prison for kiddy diddlin'


----------



## Caesare (Feb 5, 2019)

I had a long conversation with @Ninja_Warrior one evening when the site was down in 2017 where she said she was raped by a nigger in Chicago where she claimed she lived. What made it particularly hard to cope with was that she said her old fashioned Indian (dot, not feather) parents somehow blamed her for the attack.

So she is a he and is actually an older Canadian creep. It's really not too surprising because that's the way I see most of you anyway.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 5, 2019)

@yawning sneasel great writeup. Would love to know more about our various autistic offsites and whatever the "Techpriest FBI business" was.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 5, 2019)

This site makes me want to kill myself.

Both out of my friends who want the suffering to end and reading shit like this.

Fuggg.


----------



## Ravelord (Feb 5, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> @yawning sneasel great writeup. Would love to know more about our various autistic offsites and whatever the "Techpriest FBI business" was.



I think it's about Trump and his obsession with the FBI investigation at the time.

Not like it matters. He still needs to eat the hat.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 5, 2019)

Never saw any of the original posts by this person, but the usernames they chose to use are so bad and don't come off as being the creations of a teenage girl at all.

This is a disturbing thread that really shows the dangers of social media and letting children have social media accounts. Or even the dangers of parents sharing photos of their children with wild abandon. People need to learn about security/dangers before they sign up for social media accounts.  IME I've found the people who lock down their social media accounts are the exception to the rule. That's why every photo I share on social media is a picture of myself standing in my window masturbating holding up todays newspaper so no one can impersonate me.

As to the Why? in the last paragraph:
Bibby may have used 7cups to anonymously confess to his own pedo issues, but I find it much more likely he used it to chat with underage girls. As the teen side of 7cups pairs you with teens, and the 18+ version of 7cups pairs you with adults. The reason he came to Kiwi Farms is obvious, no offense to us Kiwis, but we are in effect the largest stalker forum on the net. We do it for the lulz, but others might have more nefarious motives like Bibby.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 5, 2019)

Ravelord said:


> I think it's about Trump and his obsession with the FBI investigation at the time.
> 
> Not like it matters. He still needs to eat the hat.



oh lol i thought it was something bigger than that, i remembered somebody had to eat something on here cause of trump


----------



## Raiken (Feb 5, 2019)

murgatroid said:


> the reason he came to Kiwi Farms is obvious, no offense to us Kiwis, but we are in effect the largest stalker forum on the net. We do it for the lulz, but others might have more nefarious motives like Bibby.



What most of those guys forget though is that even with what is going on here the members still have morals.

That said, what makes this so much worse is that this creep was using the pictures of a friend/relative, a reminder that even people you trust can br creepy perverts.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

murgatroid said:


> Bibby may have used 7cups to anonymously confess to his own pedo issues, but I find it much more likely he used it to chat with underage girls.


yea, there is some point in discussion where he was talking about how this fucking site made him a moderator or some shit. They have trash oversight there and if you really look at the way they run their under 18 stuff, theyre setting kids up to be fucked with.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Feb 5, 2019)

I thought @Ninja_Warrior 's posts were kind of weird, & I knew they hung out in chat a lot. . .

Wait, I think I found the problem.


----------



## LN 910 (Feb 5, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> okay


I wanna be tall and handsome.

...oh wait, that's wishes.


Coleman Francis said:


> I had a long conversation with @Ninja_Warrior one evening when the site was down in 2017 where she said she was raped by a nigger in Chicago where she claimed she lived. What made it particularly hard to cope with was that she said her old fashioned Indian (dot, not feather) parents somehow blamed her for the attack.
> 
> So she is a he and is actually an older Canadian creep. It's really not too surprising because that's the way I see most of you anyway.


Fucking maples, gas them all.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Feb 5, 2019)

I remember being in that Discord back around 2017. Sgt. Maul had always been somewhat odd, and there was always some hilariously dumb drama going on in there involving Guzma and others. Of course, the clique inevitably crashed and burned.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

AnotherForumUser said:


> I remember being in that Discord back around 2017. Sgt. Maul had always been somewhat odd, and there was always some hilariously dumb drama going on in there involving Guzma and others. Of course, the clique inevitably crashed and burned.


Yea, I saw some caps from a private discord where Guzma and RonRay's Scot chick where massaging some major KF hateboners. They really don't like @Null. I may try to dig up some of it, but its not really pertinent to this discussion, but it is funny as hell.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 5, 2019)

Raiken said:


> What most of those guys forget though is that even with what is going on here the members still have morals.


Speak for yourself


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Seven Cups of Tea*

_The first cup moistens the throat;_

_The second shatters all feelings of solitude;_

_The third cleans the digestion, and brings to mind the wisdom of 5,000 volumes;_

_The fourth induces perspiration, evaporating all of life’s trials and tribulations;_

_With the fifth cup, body sharpens, crisp;_

_And the sixth cup is the first on the road to enlightenment;_

_The seventh cup sits steaming – it needn’t be drunk, as from head to feet one rises to the abode of the immortals._

_–Lu Tong, 9th century_


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 5, 2019)

I remember NW in chat claiming to be a thin hot gymnast that all the white guys wanted to have sex with, apparently getting lies mixed up. Naturally chat replied with “who the fuck cares? why would you share that?” And trying to buddy up with staff and be modded. 

Somebody acting like an autistic loser was an autistic loser. Go figure.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 5, 2019)

murgatroid said:


> Speak for yourself



Leave my necrophilia out of this.


----------



## admiral (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm confused as to why he even came here in the first place if he was attention whoring. He was already on secondlife which is like attention whore mecca, half the people there are trolls and the other half are weirdos looking to cyber. He must've known this place's reputation before joining, and surely he must have known the risk. Maybe he got off on it, or he was trollshielding. Paedoshielding.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 5, 2019)

2 School Shooters and a pedophile are we just collecting speds at this point?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Feb 5, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I knew there was something fucked up about that Discord and fairly quickly vamoosed.  Just the fact people I never even heard of were running it was enough.
> 
> Amazing the fucked up shit that goes on that is only apparent if you get into Discord bullshit.


Discord is well known to cause homosexuality. Listen to daddy Jim.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 5, 2019)

TalmudSperg said:


> *Seven Cups of Tea*
> 
> _The first cup moistens the throat;_
> 
> ...



I like the version on Wikipedia better. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*"Lu Tong's Seven Bowls of Tea* 七碗诗 卢仝（唐. 790~835）

The first bowl moistens my lips and throat; 一碗喉吻潤，

The second bowl breaks my loneliness; 二碗破孤悶，

The third bowl searches my barren entrails but to find 三碗搜枯腸，

Therein some five thousand scrolls; 惟有文字五千卷，

The fourth bowl raises a slight perspiration 四碗發輕汗，

And all life's inequities pass out through my pores; 平生不平事盡向毛孔散，

The fifth bowl purifies my flesh and bones; 五碗肌骨清，

The sixth bowl calls me to the immortals. 六碗通仙靈，

The seventh bowl could not be drunk, 七碗吃不得也，

only the breath of the cool wind raises in my sleeves. 唯覺兩腋習習清風生。

Where is Penglai Island, Yuchuanzi wishes to ride on this sweet breeze and go back. 蓬萊山﹐在何處，玉川子乘此清風欲歸去."


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok, so this pedo used pics of underage people and also impersonated them. I'm intrigued but not surprised at all.

The thing I didn't really understand is, what was his end goal here? I mean, he impersonated underage girls here on KF and then what? He hoped to receive something in return? Or it was just for kicks and he got off acting like a teenager?
or maybe i'm just slow

edit: also i sent a happy bday to ninja warrior and they ignored me


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 5, 2019)

I coulda sworn that someone who wasn't maul or ninja posted this pic in the old pics thread? It might have been @kilted_gentleman or something? They haven't logged on in a while too.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> View attachment 657884
> 
> I coulda sworn that someone who wasn't maul or ninja posted this pic in the old pics thread? It might have been @kilted_gentleman or something? They haven't logged on in a while too.


@Kilted Gentleman wasn't around for the pix thread i dont think.

ETA: Yea they were, but they didn't post in the pics thread.


----------



## allyka (Feb 5, 2019)

The two accounts acted nothing like teenagers either... No sane teen would brag about sex/be that mentally retarded to post their fucking face on a website that doxxes people for fun.

Bet Richy gets off on pretending to be a little girl. No doubt that he has a shit ton of CP.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ravelord said:


> I think it's about Trump and his obsession with the FBI investigation at the time.
> 
> Not like it matters. He still needs to eat the hat.



No, back when noll was running the bitcoin miner he suggested reporting him to the FBI for computer crimes. If you hate Kiwi Farms so much you're willing to falsely report Josh to the police, you should probably just be asked to leave.


----------



## Ravelord (Feb 5, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> No, back when noll was running the bitcoin miner he suggested reporting him to the FBI for computer crimes. If you hate Kiwi Farms so much you're willing to falsely report Josh to the police, you should probably just be asked to leave.



That's even dumber, somehow. Back on topic, any guess on how long could be his sentence?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2019)

Who was @Mapache and was there any connection?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 5, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Ok, so this pedo used pics of underage people and also impersonated them. I'm intrigued but not surprised at all.
> 
> The thing I didn't really understand is, what was his end goal here? I mean, he impersonated underage girls here on KF and then what? He hoped to receive something in return? Or it was just for kicks and he got off acting like a teenager?
> or maybe i'm just slow
> ...



To humiliate/degrade the girl(s) in some way?


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Who was @Mapache and was there any connection?



I'll not lie, when I read Sgt. Maul I thought about Mapache's avatar, I mixed the users for a minute here

But I don't think so, wasn't Mapache an younger obese dude with a bad haircut who took bad pics?



Uncanny Valley said:


> To humiliate/degrade the girl(s) in some way?



Sounds like a thing people like him would do, yes.
Maybe he got off when people adressed him as a teenage girl? Idk, the human mind is a mystery and this dude takes a piece of the sperg cake


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 5, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> I'll not lie, when I read Sgt. Maul I thought about Mapache's avatar, I mixed the users for a minute here
> 
> But I don't think so, wasn't Mapache an younger obese dude with a bad haircut who took bad pics?


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> View attachment 657908



no, that would be me


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> View attachment 657908


is that him? if it is, that dude looks like hes living in a meme.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 5, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> is that him? if it is, that dude looks like hes living in a meme.


I double checked, it’s Hell0.


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> is that him? if it is, that dude looks like hes living in a meme.



i said it was me goddamnit


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 5, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> I double checked, it’s Hell0.





DrainRedRain said:


> i said it was me goddamnit


Basically the same statement here


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 5, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> i said it was me goddamnit


The sneakiest hellO sock of all


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Feb 5, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Ok, so this pedo used pics of underage people and also impersonated them. I'm intrigued but not surprised at all.
> 
> The thing I didn't really understand is, what was his end goal here? I mean, he impersonated underage girls here on KF and then what? He hoped to receive something in return? Or it was just for kicks and he got off acting like a teenager?
> or maybe i'm just slow
> ...


I'd bet on it being a sex thing. It's pretty much always a sex thing.


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> The sneakiest hellO sock of all



hahehe



Richardo Retardo said:


> I'd bet on it being a sex thing. It's pretty much always a sex thing.



if sex wasnt a thing there would be no kf tbh


----------



## Tempest (Feb 5, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Who was @Mapache and was there any connection?


Mapache was a user that creeped on a female user here, got caught socking several times.
no connection other than the fact IWC got them banned at the same time
assorted caps on mapache:










threads on mapache:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-yo...e-unbanned-when-i-turn-18.22903/#post-1631366

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ban-sgt_maul-and-mapache.22436/

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/why-you-should-never-pity-someone-in-chat.26348/#post-1922078
other account:https://kiwifarms.net/members/patchouli.11253/


----------



## drain (Feb 5, 2019)

Tempest said:


> Mapache was a user that creeped on a female user here, got caught socking several times.
> no connection other than the fact IWC got them banned at the same time
> assorted caps on mapache:
> View attachment 657911
> ...



Seeing Mapache and Sgt. Maul interacting in the same chat being filthy pedos is the most KF thing ever


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 5, 2019)

Tempest said:


> Mapache was a user that creeped on a female user here, got caught socking several times.
> no connection other than the fact IWC got them banned at the same time
> assorted caps on mapache:
> View attachment 657911
> ...


I miss IWC
This is a trip down memory lane


----------



## Tempest (Feb 5, 2019)

oh yeah, he drew furry porn of the kiwi girl he was creeping on, I believe it was actually snuff porn if I'm remembering it correctly. He wanted her to wear a renamon fursuit also.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Feb 5, 2019)

Tempest said:


> oh yeah, he drew furry porn of the kiwi girl he was creeping on, I believe it was actually snuff porn if I'm remembering it correctly. He wanted her to wear a renamon fursuit also.


Sounds like he wanted to wear her as a suit.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 5, 2019)

@Ninja_Warrior also worked themselves into the community by going to movie night events. Here is a pastebin I found of NW talking with legendary ladies-man @Cuck Norris.

https://pastebin.com/vE4WZG1D


----------



## Mr. 0 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tempest said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ban-sgt_maul-and-mapache.22436/





Tempest said:


> oh yeah, he drew furry porn of the kiwi girl he was creeping on, I believe it was actually snuff porn if I'm remembering it correctly. He wanted her to wear a renamon fursuit also.


I completely forgot about that fucking thread, and the "girl" was @Bitch I Might Be, who told us as much about this in chat when it happened.

wailords gotta stick to wailords


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 5, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> @Ninja_Warrior also worked themselves into the community by going to movie night events. Here is a pastebin I found of NW talking with legendary ladies-man @Cuck Norris.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/vE4WZG1D


NW, deadbeat, and Cuck... Three trash bags that combined their powers with BIMB's to make a KF dumpster


----------



## Konover (Feb 5, 2019)

Why would you impersonate little kids to use some dumb retard website, you creep?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 5, 2019)

Shaka Brah said:


> Sounds like he wanted to wear her as a suit.


So he was a..... skinny? In his skinsuit?


----------



## LN 910 (Feb 5, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> To humiliate/degrade the girl(s) in some way?


That's horrifying to think about.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Feb 5, 2019)

Konover said:


> Why would you impersonate little kids to use some dumb exceptional individual website, you creep?


I think you already know the answer to this question...


----------



## radioactive_weeb (Feb 6, 2019)

This is a plot is so convoluted that it gives MGS a run for it's money.

Never change KF.

Footnote: Seriously though, what the fuck.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Feb 6, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> 2 School Shooters and a pedophile are we just collecting speds at this point?


Those were just the ones who accidentally released their power level, just saying.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 6, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> View attachment 657884
> 
> I coulda sworn that someone who wasn't maul or ninja posted this pic in the old pics thread? It might have been @kilted_gentleman or something? They haven't logged on in a while too.



@Ninja_Warrior posted that picture and quite a few others of that same young girl and said they were pictures of @Sgt_maul. He was posting those pictures in that same chat that @yawning sneasel was talking about earlier where he came in kf chat and started talking about another spaz user, making accusations about the user but not providing any evidence.

I can't remember that other users name right now but one of yall will know who I'm talking about. He was Australian but lived in Florida, had some kind of checkered flag avatar, and was another one of those antisocial, Ill-mannered reetards who spazzed about the age of consent being too old.


----------



## Dainty600lbGorl (Feb 6, 2019)

i just got the chills reading through that. I haven't been at the farms long, but good on you guys for exposing that creep and alerting the partents, i can't imagine how terrifying it would be to learn a pedophile in canada was using your childs photos like that, just ew.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 6, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> I can't remember that other users name right now but one of yall will know who I'm talking about. He was Australian but lived in Florida, had some kind of checkered flag avatar, and was another one of those antisocial, Ill-mannered reetards who spazzed about the age of consent being too old.



I don't live in Florida and it _is_ too old.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 6, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> @Ninja_Warrior posted that picture and quite a few others of that same young girl and said they were pictures of @Sgt_maul. He was posting those pictures in that same chat that @yawning sneasel was talking about earlier where he came in kf chat and started talking about another spaz user, making accusations about the user but not providing any evidence.
> 
> I can't remember that other users name right now but one of yall will know who I'm talking about. He was Australian but lived in Florida, had some kind of checkered flag avatar, and was another one of those antisocial, Ill-mannered reetards who spazzed about the age of consent being too old.


Oh you’re talking about Harakudoshi?
Didn’t he defend incest at one point on here?

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/harakudoshi-lachlan-hunter-mcintyre.25542/


----------



## big ol' idiot (Feb 6, 2019)

i swear im a 5 year old girl who is part of a science division despite being retarded


----------



## Caesare (Feb 6, 2019)

Ntwadumela said:


> Oh you’re talking about Harakudoshi?
> Didn’t he defend incest at one point on here?
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/harakudoshi-lachlan-hunter-mcintyre.25542/



Yep, that's the guy.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Feb 6, 2019)

Ntwadumela said:


> Oh you’re talking about Harakudoshi?
> Didn’t he defend incest at one point on here?
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/harakudoshi-lachlan-hunter-mcintyre.25542/


Yes, in the Chained Divinity thread - as a matter of fact, it was his very first post here, made on the same day he registered his account. He didn't like the idea of fucking children, or dogs, but boy howdy did he have some unwholesome notions regarding his attractive sister.

Later, @Ninja_Warrior told lies about him:


----------



## Tempest (Feb 6, 2019)

One of the first stories ninja_warrior told in chat, was that she was around 95 lbs, but managed to get a abusive ex boyfriend in a chokehold with a knife to his throat. Her first posts in chat, I remember were extremely edgy, believe it or not ninja actually calmed down from their first posts.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2019)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> Yes, in the Chained Divinity thread - as a matter of fact, it was his very first post here, made on the same day he registered his account. He didn't like the idea of fucking children, or dogs, but boy howdy did he have some unwholesome notions regarding his attractive sister.
> 
> Later, @Ninja_Warrior told lies about him:
> View attachment 658511



Ironically, isn't this what appears to have actually happened to NW?


----------



## pozilei (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, this thread has been...odd. I only remember Sgt_Maul's name but not much else, but I do remember seeing Ninja_Warrior around A LOT for a while and specifically remember being weirded out by them posting pics of "themselves" in chat because why would you do that on KF of all places. I thought it was most likely some GOTIS shit or catfishing. But this is so much worse.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 6, 2019)

I guess I'm just wondering why this thread is in General? Is this just where we put Kiwis that reach cow status?


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 6, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I guess I'm just wondering why this thread is in General? Is this just where we put Kiwis that reach cow status?


@Dynastia told me to put it here.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I guess I'm just wondering why this thread is in General? Is this just where we put Kiwis that reach cow status?



It was @Dynastia's idea.


----------



## drain (Feb 6, 2019)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> Later, @Ninja_Warrior told lies about him:



You know you reached peak retardness when you lie about fucking harakudoshi, of all users, for attention


----------



## Frogasm (Feb 6, 2019)

He was probably pretending to be a kid so he could find other kids on KF to prey on.

Predators always target people they think they can get away with abusing. Any kid (or adult for that matter)on KF is bound to be a total weirdo. Adults can live with being total weirdos but kids really struggle with that shit. So predators like this guy reach out to those weird kids.

Then if the victim does ever tell anyone, they'd have to tell some adult that they were on a site with a less than stellar reputation.

(e: clarity)


----------



## drain (Feb 6, 2019)

funny thing is that, ninja warrior was very active in the same period that OwO was also very active and cuck was almost getting his fat ass handed to him thus proving my point that that timeline was the trashiest one


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 7, 2019)

Jesus H. TITS this forum attracts some deviant fucking people.

I remember seeing NW's posting strange shit in strange threads and thought he was a bit of a sped with a tendency to reveal a bit too much but that's about all. Of course I rarely interact with the chat, perhaps i should change that.

I did however always think NW was a man. The speech patterns were all male, I didn't know nor even consider that NW was supposed to be a teenage girl.


----------



## wrangled tard (Feb 7, 2019)

Been a while since I was genuinely disturbed by someone on the internet but this honestly creeps me the fuck out. I hope the girls he used the pictures of are safe and stay off the internet for a while.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 7, 2019)

7cups seems sketch as fuck, there could be something threadworthy going on there.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Feb 7, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> 7cups seems sketch as fuck, there could be something threadworthy going on there.



I’ll give it a look later, see what I can shake out.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 7, 2019)

Just a thought: Did anyone _not_ expect this dude to be a creepy sexual deviant from his previous claims alone?


----------



## drain (Feb 7, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> Just a thought: Did anyone _not_ expect this dude to be a creepy sexual deviant from his previous claims alone?



tbh, I never even interacted with Sgt. Maul, and I can't really remember if I even read his posts. I just heard something here and there about him (or ''her' being a trashy/annoying user, like we joke about Painting in a Tree or Autphag, you know? I never witnessed his fuckery first hand.
Ninja Warrior was a different story, because ''she'' was very active in threads etc etc. She even posted in some threads in inner circle. But I missed their chat spergery since I don't use chat.
I think that many users here are somewhat surprised with this twist because I think many of them never had a meaningful interaction with this sperg


----------

